# Hello everybody



## Magyckman (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello. My name is Jim and I live in Texas. I was too young to fly in WWII (born in 41) but I always wished I could have. My cousin was a waist gunner on a Fort in Europe and I used to listen to his stories by the hour along with the ones my uncle told me about the kamikaze attacks on the destroyer he was on in the Pacific.

I used to fly privately. I have about 300 hours, much of it in taildraggers. I had a photo business in the 70's and photographed, among other things, airshow performers, and Arabian horses. My photos made the cover of Trade-A-Plane 3 times, I guess that was my biggest accomplishment in that field. Probably the most fun I had was when I owned 1/2 of a Citabria, a really fun airplane. I did take a couple of lessons in a two hole Pitts. That was fun, too, but it was expensive and the wife didn't approve.

I'm retired and living in Texas now. I like to write and do digital photography. I've been to the Confederate Air Force Museum in Midland, TX a number of times and drooled over the warbirds there.

Greetings and best regards to all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome to the site, hope you enjoy your time here and I am sure we all would love to see some of the photos you have taken.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome from another photographer. I too, would like to see some of your shots.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome to the site Jim.


----------



## Magyckman (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. Glad to be here.


----------



## Magyckman (Oct 15, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Welcome from another photographer. I too, would like to see some of your shots.



Thanks for the welcome. I'll have to work on getting a few shots up. A lot of my stuff is still on medium format film and I haven't gotten around to having the neg's scanned yet. I do have a few museum shots on digital, though and I'll get some of them marked and post them. I must say though that I have nothing that compares with a lot of the stuff I've seen posted here and on your site.

I'm working on a book on the WASP of WWII right now so that's keeping me occupied as well.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard Jim


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome Jim!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2006)

Magyckman said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I'll have to work on getting a few shots up. A lot of my stuff is still on medium format film and I haven't gotten around to having the neg's scanned yet. I do have a few museum shots on digital, though and I'll get some of them marked and post them. I must say though that I have nothing that compares with a lot of the stuff I've seen posted here and on your site.
> 
> I'm working on a book on the WASP of WWII right now so that's keeping me occupied as well.


Hey, if you got the cover shot three times, you must have some shots that are good. Don't be modest now. I have been fortunate to have gotten some great pointers from some astounding photographers. My first paying published print is coming out in November, and it's not a cover shot.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Jim!!


----------



## Magyckman (Oct 16, 2006)

Roger that, Marine. I was in the USMCR from 1958-1966 and I'm proud of that honorable discharge hanging on the wall.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 16, 2006)

Another Marine - Jim, I think we'll get along just fine! What was your MOS?
I'm on my last flight of primary flight training, then hopefully going on to fly helos in just a few short weeks. Looks like i'm getting downed for weather again today - it's pouring. This last flight is proving difficult to get off the ground!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2006)

It will come in due time my young padawa.


----------



## Magyckman (Oct 16, 2006)

My primary MOS was 2531, field radio operator. Of course, like every other Marine then, my secondary MOS was '03, ground pounder, grunt, infantryman which ever title you care to use. Congrat's on the flying. I wanted to get into OCS and possible flight training but partial color blindness shot me down on the flying and, somehow, I didn't get around to going to college until I was in my 40's.
Semper Fi!


----------



## mkloby (Oct 16, 2006)

Believe it or not, I almost dropped my pilot slot back in The Basic School. Comm was one of the MOS's that I was thinking of putting in for. Luckily, I didn't drop it, and here I am now. Welcome aboard, again.


----------

